# full debriefing needed!



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok everyone first off, electronics is NOT my strong point at all,that being said I want to go R/c powered.
I have an RS3,and u25B currently, want to add a gp38 and definetly SD40-2's. 
What do I need and how do I nedd to do it? Please im a dummy when it comes to electronics so easy explanations!
Thank you everyone


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

When you say "R/C powered," do you mean battery powered with remote control? Or, track power with remote control?

If you'll be using track power, then there are two options for remote control: DCC, where your handheld control unit communicates to a central station, which feeds coded signals through the track; or a handheld radio control unit with receiver and electronic speed control in each locomotive.

If battery powered, then it's a handheld radio with receiver and speed control, plus batteries in each locomotive (though the batteries are sometimes towed behind.


----------



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

yes battery powered, sorry didn't clarify


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Air Wire is aimed at battery operation, a very good system that has a DCC output. Works great with a Phoenix P8.

The Revolution has been very popular, now comes with sound included.

RCS of America will be available soon.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

RCS battery R/C is available now.
Full digital proportional control. Pocket sized TX handpiece. 
Comprehensive instructions supplied. Loco specific instructions available.
Affordable price.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you want a battery and receiver in each unit, or a battery car?
Where do you live, might be someone close to kind of guide you.
Don


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There is also G Scale Graphics (and electronics) for American made RC.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

devious10:

You may want to revisit your previous thread from 2009. There was a fair amount of information there and little of the basics has changed.

I'll add my plug for G-Scale Graphics RailBoss 4. Easy to install and use, nice features and a great price with excellent service from Del Tapparo. The only downside for me is that it is proprietary, but all things considered it wasn't that big of an issue. 

The nice thing about DCC is that it is an open standard and all of the bits and pieces from multiple vendors should be interchangeable. However, this and other forums, have many minor issues in programming and some subtleties in making everything work together. I just didn't want or need that level of "complexity" for my simple needs (and some might say simple mind).


----------



## devious10 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks HH, its been awhile for me to visit this site.If I would have came across my OP I wouldn't have double posted.Sorry
Time to get studying and figuring


----------

